# AMZN day for smoking cheeeeze



## jno51 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice crisp morning in North Texas, low 20's and an AMAZN day to put a cold smoke on some cheese with the AMNPS.

3, pepper jack

1, colby jack, habanaro chipotle

1, monterey jack, spinich artichoke

1, sharp chedder


----------



## sprky (Feb 11, 2012)




----------

